# Finance Ireland securitisation: indicator of total cost of funds



## RedOnion (7 Jul 2019)

Although a relatively small portfolio, the securitisation of Finance Ireland's mortgage portfolio (89% PDH) will be a good baramoter of how the world sees Irish mortgages, and will give an indication of the total cost of funds available to non-bank lenders for mortgage lending.

Any entity thinking of entering the Irish mortgage market will be watching closely.

Depending on their financing arrangements, it'll also give them fresh funds to lend, so it'll be interesting to see how much business they write this year.









						Low default risk in borrowers behind mortgages portfolio, says DBRS
					

Finance Ireland selling portfolio of 1,364 home loans on which borrowers owe €290m




					www.irishtimes.com


----------

